# SKYPE issues!!! :-(



## chubunga (Feb 17, 2011)

Having just moved to Dubai, I'd really like to talk to friends and family back home. I downloaded Skype way before leaving England so I already have it on my macbook. It was working fine in England. A couple of days ago I went to the Aspen cafe by Ski Dubai and used their wifi there, and managed to call my mum on skype fine. Why is it now that I'm using an Etisalat internet dongle that it won't let me use skype?! I can log in fine, see my contacts, and it says I'm online, but when I call someone, it won't even get through to ringing, let alone connecting. What's going on?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Skype is banned here. You can only call computer to computer... You CANNOT call a land line or mobile.


----------



## chubunga (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm trying to call computer to computer - it's still not letting me.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

maybe it's because you are on the dongle?


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Am using this on my I phone it is working well


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

INFAMOUS said:


> Skype is banned here. You can only call computer to computer... You CANNOT call a land line or mobile.


Skype is not banned here.

The TRA announced that it would no longer restrict the use of VOIP such as Skype, however, it left the decision as to whether or not to allow connections up to the service providers. It is Etisalat restricting the access, not a government mandate.

Similarly, if you have an iPhone with Viber installed already, that works fine. If you try to re-install Viber or download and install it, you will find that blocked.

Playbook owners also notice some differences with the software here a opposed to elsewhere. The video chat facility is removed for the UAE software versions.

I guess it is all down to Du and Etisalat trying to maximise their profits. VOIP, in their eyes, drains revenue.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

chubunga said:


> Having just moved to Dubai, I'd really like to talk to friends and family back home. I downloaded Skype way before leaving England so I already have it on my macbook. It was working fine in England. A couple of days ago I went to the Aspen cafe by Ski Dubai and used their wifi there, and managed to call my mum on skype fine. Why is it now that I'm using an Etisalat internet dongle that it won't let me use skype?! I can log in fine, see my contacts, and it says I'm online, but when I call someone, it won't even get through to ringing, let alone connecting. What's going on?


The internet connections in the tourist areas like malls and hotels are open, but your private connection is blocked / disturbed especially for skype.
Try windows messenger, should work...


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

im on etisalat and im having no problems , hope u manage to get it fixed


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> Skype is banned here. You can only call computer to computer... You CANNOT call a land line or mobile.


Wrong, I am in JLT with DU and CAN use skype to call landlines (and vice-versa) - no problems.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Wrong, I am in JLT with DU and CAN use skype to call landlines (and vice-versa) - no problems.


Not if you were on Etisalat tho right? As someone else mentioned above, it is now up to the ISP's to Ban what they want?


----------



## chubunga (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for all your replies - we've been able to use skype in malls using their wifi and will hopefully get our Du connection sorted soon in our apartment. Then, fingers crossed, we'll be able to use skype from home. Does anyone know what offers Du have are best for internet? We're thinking of getting their cheapest package, which is 8mbps - is this enough for skype? Seeing as the Etisalat dongle I used before probably didn't have enough bandwidth for Skype.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

chubunga said:


> Thank you for all your replies - we've been able to use skype in malls using their wifi and will hopefully get our Du connection sorted soon in our apartment. Then, fingers crossed, we'll be able to use skype from home. Does anyone know what offers Du have are best for internet? We're thinking of getting their cheapest package, which is 8mbps - is this enough for skype? Seeing as the Etisalat dongle I used before probably didn't have enough bandwidth for Skype.


I'm on 8mbps and can skype really well. It's best to start off on a lower speed - you can always increase it if needed.


----------



## Gawaly (Oct 3, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> Skype is not banned here.
> 
> The TRA announced that it would no longer restrict the use of VOIP such as Skype, however, it left the decision as to whether or not to allow connections up to the service providers. It is Etisalat restricting the access, not a government mandate.
> 
> ...




It was decided to allow service providers such as telecom and satellite companies in UAE to provide "expanded VOIP services" starting March 2010. However, it was quoted by one of TRA executives that Skype and similar services are still banned from operating in UAE. Copied from Maktoob News website on the topic of: UAE legalises VoIP, but Skype still banned


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok. Ok. Let's get to the real document:

http://www.tra.gov.ae/download.php?filename=policies_regulations/TRA VoIP Policy v2.0.pdf

The Telecommunications Regulatory Authority of the UAE governs all telecommunications in the UAE.

Hence, the following information can be found here: FAQ - Telecommunications Regulatory Authority (TRA)

I paste this text with no intention to infringe on TRA's copyright - only to inform:

----Begin Quote from TRA website-----

1. Does the Policy cover Internet calls provided by third parties such as Skype? Can I use such software to call internationally?

Services for Internet calls provided by third parties fall within the scope of this Policy. As voice calls provided by Skype are considered to be a Regulated Activity, such services have to be provided by a Licensee. Hence it is illegal to use such software to make calls (e.g. Skype-out/Skype-in), unless this third party (e.g. Skype) is licensed by the TRA to provide such services or a Licensee provides the service in collaboration with this third party."

2. I have purchased software that enables Internet calls, and it works in the UAE. Does that mean it is legal to use such software in the UAE?

Unless this software is provided by a Licensee, it is very likely that it is illegal to use this software to make Internet calls. It is highly recommended that you contact your provider to ensure the legality of such software. If the service is not provided by a Licensee, the TRA urges you to not to use such software as:

you are legally liable for such action, and
the Licensees have the right to and most probably will block your illegal traffic.
3. I want to use numbers from outside the UAE to receive calls on my PC such as Skype-in service. Is that legal?

Refer to Q1 in this section, above.

4. Sometimes, when I access the website of a VoIP service provider, the website is blocked. Why is that? What are the requirements to unblock such websites?

The TRA does not block websites. However, the Licensees are required to block access to certain unacceptable content including unlicensed (and therefore illegal) VoIP Services. If you believe that a legitimate website is being blocked, you may raise the issue with the concerned Licensee directly.

5. Is it legal to use a "call-back" service whereby I can use a website to setup a call between two parties, one within the UAE and one outside the UAE, using VoIP?

As provisioning "call-back" services is considered to be a Regulated Activity, such services have to be provided by a Licensee. Hence it is illegal to use such services, unless the provider is licensed by the TRA to provide such services or a Licensee provides the service in collaboration with this provider.

6. Can I install a software application on my mobile phone (such as an iPhone) to use VoIP from Skype or other providers?

No. See Q1 and Q2 in this section, above.

7. If I use VoIP software to make international calls, are there any liabilities on me as a user?

Except where exempted as stated in the Policy, any person using VoIP Services which are not provided by a Licensee (even if not offering it to others for a fee), may be committing a criminal offence:

if that person utilizes "another service" provided by a licensee (e.g. flat-rate internet access) to carry the VoIP international call; and
the licensee providing that "other service" did not intend it (and therefore did not price it) to be used for the conveyance of VoIP.

----End Quote from TRA website-----

After reading this, there should be no question regarding the legality of Skype or other VOIP systems in the UAE - as of 3 October 2011.

As my contacts at TRA would say... khalas.

-md000/Mike


----------

